# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  25 años del incendio en Vandellós I

## Jonasino

La central nuclear de Vandellós I, localizada en la provincia de Tarragona, cesó su actividad en 1989, tras 17 años de funcionamiento, a causa de un incendio ocurrido hace ahora 25 años y que afectó a las instalaciones convencionales, aunque sin consecuencias en términos de emisiones radiactivas.

Vandellós I operó como una central de grafito-uranio natural (GCR) refrigerada por gas y con una potencia eléctrica de 480 MWe. Tras 17 años de funcionamiento y por Orden Ministerial, cesó su actividad en 1989.

Vandellos_ILas actividades previas al desmantelamiento consistieron en el traslado a Francia del combustible usado para su reprocesado, el acondicionamiento y retirada de los residuos de operación, y el desmontaje de las instalaciones de la central no necesarias. Estas actividades fueron realizadas por su titular, Hispano-Francesa de Energía Nuclear (Hifrensa).

En una segunda fase, encomendada a la Empresa Nacional de Residuos Radiactivos (Enresa), se desmantelaron todas las instalaciones, edificios y estructuras exteriores al cajón del reactor, y se llevó a cabo el confinamiento de éste.
Fase de latencia

Una vez sellado el reactor, se recuperó la mayor parte del emplazamiento y en 2003 comenzó el periodo de latencia (nivel 2 del proceso de desmantelamiento) por un periodo de 25 años, tiempo que deberá permanecer confinado el reactor para que decaiga su radiactividad antes de proceder a la clausura completa.

La fase de latencia es un periodo de espera de unos 25 años, que permite una reducción significativa de los niveles radiológicos. A partir de 2028, se abordará el desmantelamiento de las instalaciones remanentes de Vandellós I, básicamente la estructura de hormigón o edificio que alberga el reactor, hasta el denominado nivel 3 o de liberación total del emplazamiento de la central.

Con el inicio del periodo de latencia, Enresa constituyó en el emplazamiento el Centro Tecnológico Mestral, un espacio que recibe visitas y cuyo objetivo es desarrollar proyectos de I+D sobre Tecnologías de Desmantelamiento.

En la actualidad, los trabajos de mantenimiento y vigilancia de la planta consisten en el seguimiento continuo de los parámetros físicos de temperatura, humedad y presión del interior del cajón del reactor en estado pasivo y en la realización periódica de pruebas de estanqueidad del cajón, así como el estado de corrosión de los materiales internos.
25 años del incidente

El suceso ocurrido en Vandellós I el 19 de octubre de 1989, hace ahora 25 años, se inició por un incendio en un edificio convencional de la central, el de turbinas, que no tiene relación con sustancias radiactivas. Se originó por la rotura de tuberías de engrase, lo que produjo un vertido importante de aceite en muy poco tiempo. A continuación y como consecuencia del incendio, se produjo una serie de fallos de sistemas, especialmente por la inundación de los bajos del edificio de turbinas, con entrada del agua de varios circuitos y la proveniente de la extinción del incendio, produciendo daños en sistemas eléctricos. Fue clasificado con el nivel 3 en la Escala INES (incidente importante).

Los operadores de la central consiguieron llevarla a la situación de parada segura, sin alcanzarse en los elementos combustibles temperaturas críticas. No se produjo deterioro del circuito de refrigeración, ni daño alguno a las personas que intervinieron en el control de la central. En el incidente de Vandellós I no hubo contaminación de zonas ni de las personas involucradas en las labores de recuperación de la central, ni escapes radiactivos al exterior.
Ultima actualización ( Jueves 16 de Octubre de 2014 ) Fuente: Foro nuclear

----------

JMTrigos (16-oct-2014),sergi1907 (16-oct-2014),titobcn (16-oct-2014)

----------

